# Crystal lift.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Any recommendations for a crystal lift tool please? It won't be used a lot. Just for having the occasional look at a movement in a one piece case.

Fanx.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Something like this would do the job

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crystal-Lift-Glass-cop-Watch-Opener-Remove-watch-glass-platform-Blue-PF-/332282526430?hash=item4d5d94fade:g:N7UAAOSwcj5ZUVZM

Be sure to get the claw and the platform, as it makes it a lot easier to refit the crystal with the platform.

But yesterday I opened up a case like this






and it worked a treat. And he is right about the glass flying across the room!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Something like this would do the job
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crystal-Lift-Glass-cop-Watch-Opener-Remove-watch-glass-platform-Blue-PF-/332282526430?hash=item4d5d94fade:g:N7UAAOSwcj5ZUVZM
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much for that Scott, easy peasy, but how do you replace the glass, just press it in with your fingers?

BTW it is a Dynamic I want it for.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I was just going to recommend the same tool.

This tool only works on acrylic crystal watches (the ones without a tension ring). The claw slightly squeezes the crystal so that it can be removed easily from its slot. The same principle applies when installing it. You use the platform to squeeze the crystal and then just insert it in its intended slot and then release the claw.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

@Robden I haven't tried yet - I need to fix the calendar first!

previously I have used the method @gimli described


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sure you will take care but when I used the claw tool to replace the acrylic glass on my Oris I experienced a fair amount of movement when it came out. This resulted in a badly deformed second hand which miraculously bent back into shape.

I refitted a new acrylic glass but amusingly enough it has popped off when I travelled on a plane due to pressurised cabin.


----------

